# 040-Telefonsex Abzocke



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin gestern auf so ein verlockendes Angebot aus dem Teletext reingefallen:  3 Cent/ Min und die Nummer schien auch seriös da sie mit 040-... anfing (Hamburger Vorwahl). Da ich noch   50Cent auf dem Handy hatte und so eine Nummer noch nie angerufen habe, dachte ich mir ich habe nichts zu verlieren. 
Ich rief also an und es kam zunächst Musik, dann sagte ne Frauen Stimme irgendwas von 30 Tage Pauschale, um nähere Informationen zu bekommen soll man die 1 drücken. Ging natürlich alles ziemlich schnell ...bis ich wahrnehmen konnte was die mir überhaupt gesagt hat ging es auch schon los. Irgendeine Frau ging ran und fing an mit mir zu reden ...habe dann sofort aufgelegt (Der ganze Anruf dauerte 1.30 Min). 
Jetzt ruft mich seit heute morgen ständig jemand  an (Rufnummer unterdrückt), natürlich geh ich nicht ran sondern drücke immer auf besetzt. Ich bin selber  17 und ziemlich sicher dass ich ohne die Erlaubnis meiner Eltern keinen Vertrag abschließen kann. Außerdem "wüsste" ich nicht einen Vertrag  mit denen abgeschlossen zu haben.

Jetzt meine Fragen: 
- Soll ich den Anruf entgegen nehmen? Wenn nicht können die doch auch nicht meine Adresse oder Hausnummer rausfinden oder?
- Soll ich meinen Eltern bescheid sagen? Ist schon etwas peinlich... denkt ihr ich komme da auch selber zu recht damit? Mein Plan ist jetzt jeden Anruf zu unterdrücken, sollte ein Brief kommen einfach ignorieren bis die aufgeben und Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist.
- Was für Möglichkeiten haben die wenn ich den Anruf nicht annehme? 

Bitte um eure Hilfe !


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo!

Kannst Du uns weitere Informationen geben? Woher stammt die Telefonnummer und wie lautet sie genau? Es handelt sich um ein etwas eigenwilliges Geschäftsmodell. Zunächst täuscht man potentielle Kunden mit einem sehr günstigen Preis, dann behauptet man, daß ein Vertrag über ein Monats-Abo geschlossen worden ist. Da die Kunden von den angeblichen Vertragsabschluß wenig mitbekommen, telefoniert man den Kunden dann hinterher um an seinen Namen zu kommen.

Die Bande versucht mit Tricks an Deine Adresse zu kommen, also z.B. ist angeblich ein Paket nicht unzustellbar und man möchte die Adresse vergleichen. Wenn Du Deine Adresse nicht nennst, kriegen sie Deine Adresse nicht. 

Wenn man Verbraucherzentralen oder Rechtsanwälte fragt, dann sagen eigentlich alle, daß kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein kann. 

Bei einer Hamburger Vorwahl fällt mir spontan R. D. ein ...

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Die Nummer 040189826252 habe ich aus dem Tele5 Teletext. 
Die haben jetzt also nur meine Hany Nummer und mehr nicht oder? 
Meine größte Sorge im Moment ist dass die bei mir zuhause anrufen und meine Eltern denen unsere Adresse geben.... 

Solange ich nicht ans Handy gehe kann also nichts passieren, sehe ich das richtig so?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Die Nummer 040189826252 habe ich aus dem Tele5 Teletext.



Kannst Du mir die Videotext-Tafel nennen?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt also nur meine Hany Nummer und mehr nicht oder?



Ja, mehr wissen die nicht!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht ans Handy gehe kann also nichts passieren, sehe ich das richtig so?



Du kannst ruhig Gespräche annehmen. Lasse Dich nur nicht einschüchtern und gib ihnen einfach Deine Adresse nicht. Sie werden Dir am Telefon ganz fürchterlich drohen, aber haben keine Chance, wenn Du schweigst.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Es ist Taffel 896. 
Da bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt, damit wird dann wohl auch kein Brief kommen wenn sie keine Festnetznummer und keine Adresse haben. 

Danke!


----------



## KPG-Freak (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo Leute, 

gestern hat mein Handy wieder geklingelt und ich bin rangegangen. Da war ein Herr B. dran von der Firma xy (hab mir leider den Namen nicht gemerkt), und der hat gemeint dass es um den Telefondienst vom letzten Tag geht, sie bräuchten meine Adresse um mir die Rechnung zuzuschicken. 
Ich habe ihm zunächst gesagt dass es stimmt dass ich da angerufen habe, dass ich 1.30 Minuten dran war aber dass ich nichts von einer noch zu begleichender Rechnung wüsste, da die Kosten ja schon von meinem Handy abgebucht wurden (6 Cent). Dann hat er versucht mir was von Geschäftsbedingungen zu erzählen, worauf ich ihm gesagt habe dass ich erst 17 bin und ich ohne die Erlaubnis meiner Eltern so einen Vertrag gar nicht abschließen darf, und dass es Illegal ist was die da machen. Er hat dann gemeint, dass es Illegal wäre einen Dienst in Anspruch zu nehmen und diesen dann nicht zu Zahlen. Ich hab ihm dann halt nochmal klar gemacht dass er von mir keine Adresse bekommt. Er hat dann gemeint es gäbe auch noch andere rechtliche Wege diese rauszubekommen, dann hat er aufgelegt. 

So was haltet ihr davon? Woher wollen die meine Adresse rausbekommen ...von meinem Provider oder durch ne gerichtliche Genehmigung? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen KPG-Freak


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



KPG-Freak schrieb:


> So was haltet ihr davon?


Die Vorgehensweise ist bekannt. Allerdings wird sich die Adresserforschung aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur auf ein oder zwei weitere, telefonische Bemühungen beschränken. Sollte die Telefonnummer allerdings irgendwie zu ergoogeln sein (Veröffentlichung durch Sportverein o. ä.) dann gibt es die Rechnung womöglich doch noch.


----------



## KPG-Freak (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hmmmm.... ich hab jetzt meine Nummer mal in Google eingegeben und es kommt eine Seite von  billiger-telefonieren.de da steht halt wie viel ein Anruf zu dieser Nummer kostet. Ok dann ist da ein Link:  
 "Wem gehört diese Rufnummer bzw. wie kommt diese Nummer auf www.billiger-telefonieren.de?"  

Wenn ich da drauf gehe steht da dass man mit jeder Handy Nummer die man bei Google eingibt auf diese Seite kommt. Sollte man von dieser Nummer belästigt worden sein soll man sich bitte an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden. 

Hier ist die Seite:

http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/tarife/nummer.php3?num=0176569856 

( Die Nummer habe ich natürlich geändert)


Ist es möglich dass die Bundesnetzagentur denen hilft ?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo, ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Hab auch unter so einer Nummer angerufen und heute morgen hat mich ein Herr angerufen, der meinen Namen und meine Adresse haben wollte. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass ich ihm nix sagen werde und da hat er gesagt, dass er den Fall an die Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten wird. Hab ne riesen Angst gehabt, aber fühle mich jetzt etwas besser nachdem ich die Beiträge hier gelesen habe.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die nur meine Handynummer und können meinen Namen oder die Adresse nicht rauskriegen?
Und Anspruch auf Geld haben die auch nicht oder?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Muss mich hier zum Thema äussern, da ich schon selber genau dasselbe durchgemacht habe. Nur habe ich die angewählte Nummer nicht aus dem Videotext, sondern aus der Zeitung. Dort gibt es unter der Rubrik Telefonservice diverse Angebote. Auch welche mit Festnetz-Vorwahl. Gerade das sind meist die schwarzen Schafe. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich. Wenn ich schon drauf stehe und Telefonsex mache, dann muss ich auch Geld bezahlen. Also eine 0900er wählen oder ähnliches. Zurück zum angesprochenen Problem. Die Leute die auch damit werben 3 ct/min (o.ä.) verschweigen bloss eines. Nähmlich das ich mich als Anrufer laut ihrer Geschäftsbedingungen mit einer Monatspauschale einverstanden erkläre. Meist läuft das dann so ab das man am Tag so und solange telefonieren kann. Nur erfährt man das als Anrufer erst beim ersten Anruf. Lege ich nicht innerhalb der ersten Minute auf, erkläre ich mich angeblich einverstanden.
Ich hatte damals auch etwas über eine Minute mit denen Verbindung. Als ich dann schnallte das die mir ne Pauschale aufs Auge drücken wollen, hab ich aufgelegt. Aber ich bekam Post. Informierte mich beim Anwalt und der meinte ignorieren. Ich bekam ne Mahnung und noch ne Mahnung. Als die ursprüngliche Pauschale (etwa EUR 75,-) auf EUR 125,- angehoben wurde (inkl. Mahngebühr) bin ich nochmals zum Anwalt. Ich hatte sogar noch die ursprüngliche Anzeige dabei. Der hat mir nur geraten, ich solle mich schriftlich bei der Firma melden. Das was die machen sei rechtswidrig. Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, da keine Leistung. Schließlich habe ich die Verbindung nach ca. 70 Sek unterbrochen. Ich hatte mich ja noch nicht mal mit jemanden unterhalten. 
Ich habe getan wozu mir geraten wurde und mich schriftlich gemeldet. Ausserdem habe ich der Rechstabteilung einen schönen Gruß bestellt und geschrieben wenn man die Forderungen nicht unterlässt, bekommen sie von meinem Anwalt Post. Es gab noch ein wenig Post hin und her. Die haben auf ihren Vertrag bestanden und ich musste denen erklären das keiner zustande gekommen ist.
Aber der letzte schriftliche Austausch ist 1 1/4 Jahr her. Bezahlen musste ich nichts. Nur Porto.

Gruß, Rooster


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Was ich mich bei Rooster wunde rist...woher sie deine adresse hätten^^îch selber bin auch bei so nem [ edit] reingefallen^^habe auch schon mehrere anrufe bekommen, aber die haben nur meine handy nummer von meinem 2ten handy was ich also ned mehr nutze^^werde die anrufe ignorieren...bin jetzt auchn bissel mehr erleichtert als ich die ganzen antworten gelesen habe^^bin auch noch sogesagt minderjährig^^werde den [ edit] ignorieren wie ihr gesagt habe und post kann ich eh ned bekommen^^


mfg Nordi


----------



## Marco (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei Rooster wunde rist...woher sie deine adresse hätten^^



Es gibt noch Leute die im Telefonbuch stehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

jo hallo, same goes here, macht euch da ma keine sorgen, ha sowas au schon hinter mir. is jetzt ca bisschen was über nen monat her. ich hab also getelt so ca ne minute, die labert was von nem vertrag, ich leg auf, dacht mir scho, oh fu abzocke, gut war aber spitz wi sau und hab nomma angerufen um mir den text also reinzuziehen, naja es klingelt kurz und es ging dann aber direkt so ne tusse dran di ewissen wollte ob ich grade schonma angerufen hab, ich sach in meinem jugendlichen lichtsinn natürlich jop. gut dann meinte sie ''alles klar süßer dann schick ich dich jetzt nomma ins menü und du suchst dir was schönes aus, gesagt getan guthaben leer 17 öcken wech lol denk mir klasse wie das geld dann halt weg war wurde das gespräch natürlich automatisch beendet, paar mins später klingelt mein handy.. ich geh net ran.. hab mich pennen gelegt.. nächsten tach, ich meld mich krank in der arbeit (gings nich so dolle) knall mich wieder hin, ratz, klingelt das telefon in der früh, ich denk es is mein wecker, drück auf abheben und leg das handy wieder hin XD nja ka wie lange die tussi dann da reingebrüllt hat, aufjedenfall wurde sie dann so lau das ich nomma wachgeworden bin, ich im halbschlaf das telefon ans ohr, dann hab ich nur noch gehört: ''bahbahbah jaaah das wird gerichtliche wege gehn'' klack, aufgelegt... nie wieder was von gehört oO


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _



HALLO iCH Heiße nils und ich kenne mich damit sehr gut aus weil ich bin auch schonmal darauf reingefallen obwohl ich 16 bin und ich habe so ne nummer in mein handy drinne und meine eltern hatten einmal ein brief bekommen und die mussten ganz viel geld eig. bezahel also sind die dann zur arbeiterkammer damit gegangen und die haben sich den darum gekümmert.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab gestern dummerweise auch so eine 030 nummer angerufen sogar 2 mal aber bei beidem mal nich mal ne minute...beim ersten mal war ich sogar so blöd und hab mir net mal die agb's angehört sondern mich gleich zu einer frau verbinden lassen....die hatte ich dann auch dran nur waren im hintergrund komischerweise noch andere männerstimmen..

dann hab ich auch sofort wieder aufgelegt..dann hab ich darauf nochmal angerufen und dass zeigte mir schon dass die irgendwie meine nummer gespeichert haben denn dann hieß es "na sweety da bist du ja wieder" vom Tonband..ich war dann auch wieder mitner frau verbunden aber auch wieder dasselbe wie beim ersten anruf..
männerstimmen im hintergrund..die frau wollte dann auch von allen die namen haben..glücklicherweise hab ich meinen nicht genannt..leider bin ich auch schon über 18 weshalb die nummer vonwegen dass ich ohne genehmigung meiner eltern das net mehr hätte tun können net mehr zieht..nun mach ich mir sorgen dass sie meine adresse rausbekommen bzw. dass sie rechtliche schritte einsetzen sollte ich net zahlen..is diese art von vertrag überhaupt legitim bzw. hab ich überhaupt nen vertrag abgeschlossen??..gibt es noch ne chance für mich da "heil rauszukommen"??.

die ham mich heute 2 mal versucht anzurufen bin aba net drangegangen.ich hab mir vorgenommen mein handy möglichst oft auszuschalten und anrufe mit unterdrückten nummern net anzunehmen und net drauf zu antworten..würde mir das helfen?
Mfg Domi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo.wenn meine nummer nicht im telefonbuch steht,bekommen sie dann meine adresse trotzdem raus? ist es schon mal jemanden passiert der nicht freiwillig seine nummer raus gerückt hat aber trotzdem eine rechnung bekommen hat??


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist es schon mal jemanden passiert der nicht freiwillig seine nummer raus gerückt hat aber trotzdem eine rechnung bekommen hat??


Nein, nach ein paar Bettelanrufen wird aufgegeben.


----------



## Gast89 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hallo jungs. steck auch grad in ner verzwickten situation. bin im net auf ne seite gestoßen, 4 cnet die minute telefonsex! hab dann da von meinem handy angerufen. da meinte auch eine wenn ich 9 drücke bekomm ich ein abo usw, naja ich lies mal weiterlaufen, also drückte nicht die 9. dann kam eine frau ans telefon, und ich hab gleich aufgelegt. 3 tage später hat jmd angerufe, was ich nicht bemerkt hatte. so hab ich zurück gerufen und gefragt um was es geht, da hat dann ne frau gemeint dass ich meine adresse angeben soll da ich ja angerufen habe. aber ich hab ja kein dienst bekommen, und zudem hats mir ja auf meinem handy geld abgezogen(prepaidkarte). hab ich dann allerdings nicht gemacht und sie hat gemeint dass sie jetz halt die adresse anders rausbekommen, hab nicht richtig vertsanden wie sie das gesagt hat. joa hab dann die verbindung auch unterbochen. jetz wollt ich wissen was los ist??? kann von euch jmd helfen??? bekommen die meine adresse raus?? iwie über mein handy??? die haben ja nur meine handynummer??? oder soll ich anrufen und die adresse angebe??? oder soll ich einfach nix machen und abwarten. aber ich hab angst dass ne riesen rechnung kommt und es ärger gibt. aber ich kann doch keinen rechtskräftigen vertrag mit denen abgeshclossen haben oder.??? für ne antwort wär ich froh. grüße


----------



## ich nochmal (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

ahja noch was???? meine festnetznummer bekommen die ja nicht raus oder??? zu dem ist es mein altes handy, dass ich eig nimmer benutz. wie wärs wenn ich einfach die karte abemld bei t mobile, die könne da doch nichts rausfinden oder???
bitte antworte wer was weis. grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Eins verstehe ich nicht, der Titel heisst ja " 040-Telefonsex Abzocke ", wurdest Du nun abgezockt, oder probiertst Du es selber gerade?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wurdest Du nun abgezockt, oder probiertst Du es selber gerade?


Dass anonyme Leutchen hier immer wieder mal die Mär von den armen Anbietern bringen, die doch die bemitleidenswertesten Menschen von allen seien, weil sie den Kunden gute Ware liefern und die sich dann um's Bezahlen drücken, das kennen wir ja. Aber wie kommst Du denn darauf, dass da jemand abzocken will?


Gast89 schrieb:


> ...bin im net auf ne seite gestoßen, 4 cnet die minute telefonsex! hab dann da von meinem handy angerufen. da meinte auch eine wenn ich 9 drücke bekomm ich ein abo usw, naja ich lies mal weiterlaufen, also drückte nicht die 9. dann kam eine frau ans telefon, und ich hab gleich aufgelegt.


Wurde ein Vertrag geschlossen? Nein.
Wurde ein Angebot genutzt? Nein.



> 3 tage später hat jmd angerufe, was ich nicht bemerkt hatte. so hab ich zurück gerufen und gefragt um was es geht, da hat dann ne frau gemeint dass ich meine adresse angeben soll da ich ja angerufen habe. [...] aber ich hab ja kein dienst bekommen, und zudem hats mir ja auf meinem handy geld abgezogen(prepaidkarte)


Mit welcher Rechtfertigung wollen die die Adresse haben?


> aber ich kann doch keinen rechtskräftigen vertrag mit denen abgeshclossen haben oder.???


rechtskräftiger Vertrag = übereinstimmende Willenserklärung
"ich biete Telefonsex, kostet 4ct/Minute, aber nur wenn sie 30 Tage lang je 60 Minuten nehmen, macht 72 Euro. Wollen sie das so haben?" - "ja, ich will das so haben"

wo ist hier also ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag?
Wo ist da also dem Betroffenen irgendein Vorwurf zu machen, er würde jemanden abzocken?
Oder habe ich den anonymen Schreiberling falsch verstanden?

PS: Der Gast mit den vielen Fragen sollte übrigens mal lesen, bevor er auf noch mehr wilde Ideen kommt, eine Forderung abzuwehren, die in dieser Form nach seinem Vortrag hier gar nicht besteht...
hier klicken


----------



## Unregistriertooo (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

akaka ich danke dir, hat mich beruhigt.

grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

heisst das also das die einen gar nichts können weil bei mir hab ichs noch ein bisschen bis danach laufen lassen und hab dann aufgelegt können die jetzt meine adresse rauskriegen meine handynummer steht nich im telefonbuch


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> können die jetzt meine adresse rauskriegen


 Sie könnten Dich beispielsweise einfach danach fragen. Unter einem Vorwand.


> meine handynummer steht nich im telefonbuch


aber Dein Provider kennt ja wohl Deine Daten. Man hört da manchmal gar unvorstellbare Geschichten über Provider... Manchmal stehen die manchen Anbietern sehr nahe...

egal: das ändert alles nichts an der entscheidenden Frage: Vertrag ja oder nein?
Wie dachtest Du Dir das übrigens mit dem Anruf dort? Du wolltest ja offenbar eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen und die haben eine angeboten - wie dachtest Du denn, Deine für die Dienstleistung ausgemachte (?) Gegenleistung zu erbringen?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

aber meine sim karte is kaputt die nummer steht nich im telefonbuch und verträge darf ich auch nich schliessen weil ich erst 17 bin


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

aber mit dem "Vertrag" is nach 30 tagen schluss oder? das wird nich imer wieder verlängert oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Leider habe ich nun auch diese "Falle" entdeckt.

Erst nachdem ich die AGB übersprungen hatte und hörte "jetzt kannst du den dienst 30 tage 1h am Tag nutzen" hab ich mir gedanken gemacht, aber gemeint, dass es wohl ne maximalgrenze ist um den Anrufer vor Kosten zu schützen.

Nirgends wurde ich über die RICHTIGEN Kosten aufgeklärt, keiner sagte, dass das ein Abo ist. Ebenso wenig war davon was auf den Internetseiten zu finden.

Heute erreichte mich ein Anruf von der Nummer 06924794095 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/06924794095

Ist das die "berühmte" Nummer, mit der sie nach der Adresse fragen? Im Netz ist meine Adresse/Handynr nicht zu finden ...

Was genau soll ich nun tun? Zahlen? Habe 2 oder 3 verschiedene Nr. angerufen, womit ich wohl 2 oder 3 Verträge (also bis zu über 210€) eingegangen bin. Und das, obwohl ich nur 2 Stunden verteilt über die letzten 14 Tage mit denen Telefoniert habe.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Robotermaster (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Hab bei dieser 040-er Nummer dreimal angerufen, hatte einmal eine Dame dran die mich nach Name und Alter gefragt hat, ich habe aber aufgelegt. Also ingesamt bestand eine Verbindung von vielleicht vier Minuten. (Hab eine Prepaidkarte)

Und heute hat mich diese komische 06924794095-Nummer mehrmals angerufen, bin aber nicht rangegangen. Möglicherweise ist aber meine Mailbox rangegangen, womit mein Name bekannt wäre. 

Kann mir etwas passieren? 

Während ich die 040-er Nummer angerufen hatte, war ich im Internet auf der Homepage der Nummerbetreiber. Können die theoretisch sich darüber in meinen PC reinhacken, z.B. eine Art Dialer installieren und mir dann über meine Telefongesellschaft eine saftige Rechnung stellen?


----------



## Unregistriert259 (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

habe zur zeit ähnliche probleme....auch auf billigen telefonxxx gehofft, doch dann schnell aufgelegt, als irgendwas von abo gefaselt wurde. heut morgen von 06924794095 angerufen worden, als ich das gespräch angenommen habe, wurd aufgelegt. erst zurückgerufen aber das gespräch auch schnell beendet. heut mittag rufen die wieder an. ich hätte ja eine entsprechende nr gewählt und hätte da service erhalten - was ich aber nicht bekommen habe - und nun würden sie mich von irgendeiner "liste" streichen wollen, ansonsten würden sie mir 72€ monat für monat in rechnung stellen. als die frau dann meine addresse wissen wollte hab ich geblockt und meinte, die würd ich denen nicht geben. dann wurd sie wütend und meinte was von anzeige und inkasso. dazu meinte ich nur, dass sie das dann doch mal machen sollten. daraufhin wurde aufgelegt.

kann man noch irgendwas anderes machen als das ganze auszusitzen?
ich habe meinem anbieter dann noch geschrieben, er solle keinerlei daten von mir rausgeben, da eine betrug im gange sei....


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Also, bei mir war das so:

Ich fand im Internet so ein Angebot namens Telefons** für 4ct die Minute.
Die Anderen kostteten alle 1.99€. Also rief ich an und gerade als ne Stimme kam,
legte ich auf. Am anderen Tag, bekam ich wie ihr auch von dieser Nummer 3
Anrufe und der sagte ich habe das Angebot genutz und ich bekomme ne Rechnung
und sie wollen die Daten haben. Da ich das hier erst heute laß, hab ich meine Daten
angegeben. 
Was soll ich nun tun?

Mfg Michi


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Michi schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun?


Das dürfen wir dir hier wegen verbotener Rechtsberatung nicht verraten!

Ich selbst habe so einen Fall aber auch schon mitgemacht und einfach alle Schreiben ignoriert und mich überhaupt nicht weiter um die Angelegenheit gekümmert - schon gar nicht bezahlt. Nach etwas Geplänkel kam irgendwann gar nichts mehr. Das war vor über zwei Jahren und meine sture Verhaltensresistenz hat sich somit für mich bestätigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hallo,

bei mir is leider gestern ähnliches passiert ich bin 24 und grad in den semesterferien zuhause bei meinen eltern. die allerdings gerade im urlaub sind.

ich bin gestern nacht gut angetrunken nach hause gekommen und hab mich vor die glotze gehauen und warum auch immer habe ich mir dann vorgenommen zum ersten mal bei einer dieser hotlines anzurufen. ich dachte mir das geht bestimmt günstiger und hab im internet geschaut und dann auch was gefunden für 4 cent die minute, war ne 069.. nummer.

hab dann da angerufen warauf sie irgendwas geredet haben mit abo für 30tage/ 60 min am tag für 72 euro, ich war gleich total geschockt und hab noch kurz weitergehört worauf sie was gemeint haben dass mein anschluss jetzt freigeschalten ist... ich hab dann gleich aufgelegt nach ca 1:30 min.

ich war dann total geschockt und dacht ich ruf nochmal an und erzähl ich wär unter 18 und dass sie mein abo kündigen sollen etc. hab dann auch angerufen und bin dann 6 min in der warteschleife gehangen( wo auch gespräche von anderen abgespielt wurden) und hab dann aus panick dass das noch teurer wird aufgelegt. ich habe dummerweise vom festnetz meiner eltern angerufen und die stehen im telefonbuch.

ich hab keine ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll, ich will nicht dass meine eltern davon erfahren! 72 euro will ich aber auch nicht bezahlen. ich könnte mir in den ars.. tretten für diese beschuerte aktion! bitte gibt mir nen tip wie ich dass am besten wieder hinbiege.

gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

^^

kann niemand helfen????


----------



## wahlhesse (9 September 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Du kannst Dir selbst helfen indem Du z.B. den Beitrag vor Deinem liest. Auch andere Beiträge in diesem Thread sollten unmissverständlich darlegen, dass ausser sinnfreiem Bebell der Anbieter nix zu erwarten ist.

Persönliche Beratung gibts hier leider nicht, da verboten (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hallo, mir das gleiuche passiert ich bin kurz dran gegangen und habe gesagt das ich jetzt nciht kann das die mich später anrufen sollen dann habe ich mein handy einfach zu gemacht dann um 12 uhr habe ich dann mein handy wieder aufgeacht und hatte eine nuee nachricht in meiner mailbox. Die meinen das sie mich anzeiugen wollen stimmt das können die was machen?? Ich hab jetzt ziemlisch angst ich könnte jezt vor angst heulen bitte hilft mir können die meine adresse herausfinden ich hab ja mit handy angerufen ich hab eiine preapied karte??


----------



## benjaminbx (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

yie könen dier nihts machen ohne papiere und untersrift kein vertrag...hast du schon eine rechnung bekommen vie ist es abgelaufen


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

also ich hab auch unter einer nummer angerufen, die 4cent/min kosten sollte. da ich zu dem zeitpunkt ein neues touchscreenhandy hatte , wusste ich da noch nich, wie man während des gespräches die 1 oder so dazu wählt, um die geschäftsbedingungen zu erfahren. dann ging eine frau dran, ich hab einfach einen vornamen gesagt und wurde irgendwo zugeleitet, hab kurz danach aufgelegt. danach hab ich da 3 mal noch angerufen, jeweils kurz danach aufgelegt.
jetzt hab ich angst, dass ich bezahlen muss, ich bin auch erst 16


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

klicken und lesen

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hey Leute 
ich hab ein großes problem
ich habe auch einer dieser telefonsex nummeren angerufen hab ungefär nach 1min wieder aufgelgt und am näschten tag hat mich so ein man angerufen und wollte meine addresse haben.
er meinte wann ich ihm meine addresse nicht gebe wird es richtig teuer.
deswegen gab ich ihm meine addresse und hab er auch direckt danach bereut.
jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll wenn die rechnung kommt???

danke im vorraus
lg 
Anzug


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll


 
Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html



> Entweder er greift zu Drohanrufen. Man bekommt dann Anrufe freier Dienstleister, die oft im Nebenerwerb tätig sind, oder auch von Inkassodiensten. Diese versuchen dann, mit Drohungen ("wir zeigen Sie wegen Betrugs an, wir pfänden, etc.") die Herausgabe des Namens und der Adresse zu erreichen.
> 
> Oder es wird unter arglistiger Täuschung die Herausgabe erschlichen. Es gibt dann zum Beispiel unverfängliche Anrufe eines angeblichen Paketdienstes, oft unter dem falschen Namen "DHL". Man habe hier ein Paket mit unleserlicher Anschrift, und man bitte doch "schnell mal eben" um Herausgabe von Namen und Anschrift, damit das Paket auch zugestellt werden könne.
> 
> ...





> deswegen gab ich ihm meine addresse



Warum haste ihm keine falsche gegeben ?


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

soll ich die rechnung einfach ignorieren??
wenn ja wird es doch immer schlimmer und teuerer oder?
hören sie nach den ersten mal auf rechnungen zu schicke??


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> wenn ja wird es doch immer schlimmer und teuerer oder


 
Bei einem Vertrag den es nicht gibt kann nichts schlimmer und teurer werden. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in D verboten
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia

Wenn die Tips von hier nicht rechen,Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale



> hören sie nach den ersten mal auf rechnungen zu schicke??



Lass sie doch 100 Rechnungen und Mahnungen schicken. Freut die Post und Papierindustrie. Für sowas gibts Mülltonnen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> ich habe auch einer dieser telefonsex nummeren angerufen



wann genau war das, welche Nummer - und iwe bist Du an die Nummer gekommen? (Videotext? Zeitungsannonce? welche Zeitung?)


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

die nummer hab ich im fernsehn gesehen
dann dachte ich mir da ich noch 1€ guthabenhaben auf mein händy hatte ich probier es mal aus.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:01:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:00:22 ----------

die nummer hab ich im fernsehn gesehen
dann dachte ich mir da ich noch 1€ guthabenhaben auf mein händy hatte ich probier es mal aus.und das war vorgestern und gestern haben sie angerufen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:10:56 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:01:18 ----------

eine Letzte Frage noch

können sie mich nicht vor gericht ziehen wenn ich die rechnungen nicht zahle?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Das ist *theoretisch* natürlich möglich, denn jeder kann in Deutschland jeden "vor Gericht ziehen", wenn er unbedingt möchte, und wenn er meint, dass das erfolgversprechend wäre.

*Auch Du* kannst z.B. Deinen Nachbarn verklagen, weil der angeblich bei Dir 5 Tonnen Pferdemist bestellt und nicht bezahlt hat. :-D

Dein klitzekleines Problem dabei: Du verlierst, weil Du ihm wohl kaum wirst nachweisen können, dass er tatsächlich die 5 Tonnen Pferdemist bestellt hat. :sun:
Also: Deine Forderung ist dann natürlich Dein Problem. Du darfst dann alle Gerichtskosten zahlen, auch die Anwaltskosten Deines Nachbarn.

Und genauso würde es für die Telefonsexkasper ausgehen, wenn sie Dich verklagen würden. Die würden verlieren.
Daher hat es folgerichtig auch in den ganzen Jahren, seit wir dieses Theater schon kennen, nicht einen einzigen Prozess gegen ein nichtzahlendes Opfer gegeben. Selbst, wenn: auch dann hätte man noch 1001 Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

ok danke erstmal
ich werde die briefe ignorieren bis sie keine lust mehr haben rechnungen zu schreiben XDD


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

sorry wenn ich nerve 
aber wenn die rechnungen alle kommen was kann ich am besten tun damit sie damit aufhören??
(ich bin 18 und wohne immernoch bei meinen eltern und ich will nicht das sie davon erfahren)

hoffe auf schnelle antwort und danke im vorraus
lg
Anzug


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> aber wenn die rechnungen alle kommen was kann ich am besten tun damit sie damit aufhören





> ich will nicht das sie davon erfahren


 
Werf die Dinger in den Müll. Du weisst dass Deine Eltern Deine Post nicht öffnen dürfen ?!


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich nerve
> aber wenn die rechnungen alle kommen *was kann ich am besten tun damit sie damit aufhören??*
> (ich bin 18 und wohne immernoch bei meinen eltern und *ich will nicht das sie davon erfahren*)



zu a) ziemlich genau gar nix, nur aussitzen

zu b) das fällt in die Kategorie "Pech gehabt"
Goblin hat zwar recht daß sie Deine Post nicht öffnen dürfen, aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen daß Dir alleine die Vorstellung äußerst unangenehm ist wenn sie fragen "Duuuu, wieso kommt da schon wieder ein Schreiben vom Inkassobürooooooooo ....."

und c) ich bin jetzt mal so böse und sage als alter Sack (und Vater von drei Kids) >>> das ist gut fürs Merken ...

und d) würde ich lieber Deine Fragen und die Antworten hier ausdrucken und lieber freiwillig beichten bevor Du der Inquisition anheim fällst :sun:

und e) auch Deine alten Herrschaften haben Fehler auslöffeln müssen

und f) [/klugscheißmodus off]


----------



## Anzug (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

vieleicht sollte ich das meine eltern sagen aber das wird richtig peinlich:scherzkeks:
naja dummheit muss bestraft werden:wall:
eine frage habe ich noch was meint ihr wann sie damit aufhören wenn ich garnicht auf die rechnungen reagiere?


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> was meint ihr wann sie damit aufhören


 
So genau kann man das nicht sagen. Spätestens wenn die merken das nicht reagiert wird geben die auf. Wer nach der fünften Mahnung nicht zahlt wird es auch nach der sechsten nicht tun ( Hoffe ich jedenfalls )

Komm nicht auf die Idee auf den Mahnmüll zu antworten. Eine Unterhaltung mit einer Kuh auf der Weide ist sinnvoller
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> vieleicht sollte ich das meine eltern sagen aber das *wird richtig peinlich*:scherzkeks:
> naja dummheit muss bestraft werden:wall:
> eine frage habe ich noch *was meint ihr wann sie damit aufhören* wenn ich garnicht auf die rechnungen reagiere?



zu a) mein Mitleid hält sich in durchaus überschaubaren Grenzen 
aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, DA muß wahrscheinlich jeder durch ...
und NEIN ich verrate NICHT was ich alles verbrochen habe und beichten mußte

zu b) zwischen 10 und 50 Mahnpupse in Mail- und Papierform solltest Du einkalkulieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

ich hätte gerne die Nummer erfahren...


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne die Nummer erfahren...


me too

PS: Die Streicheleinheiten sind ja lobenswert, aber mehr Information hilft auch andern.


----------



## Anzug (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

die Nummer war:
04029998135


heute hab ich mir den ganzen tag darüber Gedanken gemacht.
und hab noch eine Frage:
Wenn nach den ersten Brief das antworte:



> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> im Auftrag meines Sohnes durfte ich die Rechnung öffnen.
> und möchte ihnen sagen das er gestern umgezogen ist und da ich seine neue Adresse nich in diesen brif sagen möchte bitte ich sie mein Sohn noch mal anzurufen damit er ihnen seine neue Adresse sagen kann
> 
> mit freundlichen grüßen


 
natürlich sage ich dann "meine neue addresse nicht"

was meint ihr wirt das klappen oder ..........

danke im vorraus
lg 
Anzug


----------



## Antiscammer (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wenn die Henne vom Fuchs verfolgt wird, dann tut sie gut daran, das Gackern sein zu lassen.

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung (und davon ist hier auszugehen) gibt es nicht den geringsten Grund, weshalb man an die Gegenpartei Stellung nehmen sollte. Man hat keinen Rechtsnachteil, wenn man es nicht tut. Und einen Vorteil auch nicht, denn Einsprüche und Einwendungen werden nicht beachtet, es wird stur weiter gedroht und gemahnt, auch wenn dann die Drohungen tatsächlich nie wahr gemacht werden (schließlich gibt es ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür).

Also - was soll das Gegacker?

Das ist so, wie wenn die Henne dem Fuchs sagt: "ich bin gar keine Henne, ich putz hier nämlich nur. Die Henne ist gerade rausgegangen, aber ich weiß nicht, wo sie ist und wann sie wiederkommt. gack gack gack..."

Wir haben früher auf der Penne den schönen lateinischen Spruch gelernt: 
"Si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses..."
Übersetzt etwa:
"Hättest Du die Klappe gehalten, wärst Du Philosoph geblieben."
Einfacher gesagt:
*"Schweigen ist Gold."*


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> ...was meint ihr wirt das klappen oder ..........



mehr sog i ned ...

Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Anzug (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

entschuldige bitte aber ich hab nichts verstanden 
was meinst du mit Gegacker???
wäre nett wenn du ein anderes Beispiel nehmen würdest.
oder es anders erklären würdest

lg Anzug


----------



## Goblin (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> oder es anders erklären würdest


Du sollst die Briefe in den Müll werfen und Dich um die wichtigen Dinge im Leben kümmern. Freu Dich auf Weihnachen,ist ja nicht mehr lange :smile:



> Wenn ich nach dem ersten Brief das antworte


Bringt das genau soviel wie einer Kuh auf der Weide die Relativitätstheorie zu erklären
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Anzug (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

XDDD tolles beispiel


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

interessante Nummer...
Google

aber welcher Kandidat dahinter steckt, weiß ich nicht. Ich tippe auf die Fuldaer.


----------



## Anzug (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hey Leute
mein Freund ist es gestern auch passiert
er hat auch die Nummer angerufen und wurde auch gestern angerufen.
Aber bei ihm war das anders (nachdem er seine Adresse gegeben hat)
sagt den man:
irgenwie.....wir nehmen an das sie damit einverstanden sind da sie ja ins ihre Adresse gegeben haben.
und dann wollte mein freund noch was fragen aber er legt dann einfach auf.

jetzt meine Frage gilt das als Bestätigung wenn man seine Adresse gibt oder...?


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Nein

Wär ja noch schöner wenn einer meine Adresse kennt und das einen Vertrag begründen würde ...


----------



## Anzug (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

nein vielleicht
sagen sie später ja wir haben alles erklärt und er war einverstanden und gab uns seine adresse


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Sagen können die viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Beweisen müssen sie es können
Und dann gibts noch einige andere Dinge die gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind um einen gültigen Vertrag zu begründen.

Öhm - btw - warst Du schon beichten .........


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Bei diesen komischen Telefonsexhotlinedingsbums Gesprächen kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Es fehlt hier so gut wie alles

Widerrufbelehrung in Textform - Nicht vorhanden

Leistungsbeschreibung,wofür soll ich überhaubt zahlen - Nicht vorhanden

Preisangabe - Nicht vorhanden

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten



> nachdem er seine Adresse gegeben hat



Sowas macht man sicht


----------



## Anzug (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

nein vielleicht
sagen sie später ja wir haben alles erklärt und er war einverstanden und gab uns seine adresse

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:52:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:50:12 ----------

opps Sorry

ich wollte was anderes fragen:
habt ihr das auch durch gemacht??


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Was ?
Beichten müssen?


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ich persönlich nicht,aber sicher hunderte andere. Es sind ja nicht nur die,die hier darüber berichten

Es ist alles halb so schlimm.  Lass sie doch Mahnungen schreiben so viel sie wollen
Für die Rechnungen gibt es keine Rechtsgrundlage. Die werden sich hüten mit diesen Fantasievorderungen vor Gericht zu gehen. Da gibts vom Richter sofort Ohrfeigen,das wissen die auch

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Anzug (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> Was ?
> Beichten müssen?


nein ich meine von denn Rechnungen kriegen usw.


----------



## Goblin (9 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Es wurde alles schon duzendemale durchgekaut. Wenn das nicht reicht, Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Don Juan88 (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo Freunde ich habe auch ein problem. Ich habe vor 3 Tagen auch bei einer Telefonsex Nummer angerufen. Die Nummer began mit 030 ich glaube das es diese Seite war. Kleinanzeigen kostenlos inserieren - kostenlose Anzeigen bei dhd24
Dachte hm.. ok wollte ich mal testen. Erst kam ne Ansage wenn ich nicht älter als 18 sei soll ich auflegen. Für die AGB´s anzuhören die 1 drücken oder die 2 um gleich los zu starten. Habe auf die 2 drauf gedrückt. Und es fing eine Dame an mit erotischen Geschichten. Habe es mir 10 min angehört habe es sofort gemerkt das es von einer Band kam also war nicht real. Naja heute also 3 Tage später ruft mich einer unterdrückt an obwohl die Nummer neu ist und keiner hat. Ich geh ran und dann ein Mann zu mir mit wem spreche ich. Da meinte ich um was geht es. Er meinte mit ich habe bei einer Erotik Nummer angerufen und habe die ABG´S akzeptiert. Ich solle 40 € bezahlen. Dafür bräuchten sie mein Namen und Adresse. Ich habe gesagt das ich dami nix zu tun haben will. Er habe mir gedroht das es wenn er will meine Daten heraus bekommen könnte und das Teuerer für mich wäre. Da meinte ich ok hier meine adresse habe mein Namen gegeben und mein postfach also nicht meine strasse. I_ch mein ich werde es bezahlen aber will dannach nix mehr höen weil ich mein Anwalt sonst einschalte. Er meinte irgendwie das der Anwalt nix machen könnte das ich halt bezahlen soll wenn die Rechnung da ist und das ich dannach nix mehr hören würde. Ich soll dann die Rechnung innerhalb von 14 Tagen bezahlen. Ich will wissen was kann ich tun. Bezahlt habe ich NOCH nicht. Brief ist auch nicht da. Wird aber bestimmt kommen. Ich brauche euren rat meine Freunde was soll ich tun?_


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle diesen Thread hier und diesen >>> Link <<< durchlesen.
Im Link gehts zwar um Gewinnspiele, ist aber egal gilt für Wi...vorlagentelefonate genauso.
Im Anschluß daran würde ich prüfen ob meine Papiertonne für Mahnpupsrechnungen aufnahmebereit ist und mich dann gemütlich mit einem Caol Ila zurücklehnen und den Mahnpupser Mahnpupser sein lassen


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Sich bei der Wattest...ähh..Bundesnetzargentur beschweren ist auch nicht verkehrt
Bundesnetzagentur - Definitionen - vBulletin-Lexikon - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

www.bundesnetzagentur.de

Auch mal das hier Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html




> Er habe mir gedroht das es wenn er will meine Daten heraus bekommen könnte und das Teuerer für mich wäre



Blödsinn. Bei einem nicht existierenden Vertrag kann nichts teurer werden

Bei diesen komischen Telefonsexhotlinedingsbums Gesprächen kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Es fehlt hier so gut wie alles

Widerrufbelehrung in Textform - Nicht vorhanden

Leistungsbeschreibung,wofür soll ich überhaubt zahlen - Nicht vorhanden

Preisangabe - Nicht vorhanden

Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Im Link, den Gobilin gepostet hat (Info-Artikel über die Telefonsexfallen), steht alles drin, was man wissen muss.

Bei diesen albernen Anrufen kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Ganz kurz und knapp gesagt.

Kein Vertrag, kein Zahlungsanspruch. Gilt auch dann, wenn man dummerweise die Adresse rausgegeben hat. Dann kriegt man halt ein paar unverschämte Mahnbriefe nach Haus, aber mehr wird nicht passieren. Die Abzocke ist seit Jahren bekannt. Wer nicht zahlt und auch nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Don Juan88 (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo das stimmt ihr habt recht. Aber er erzählte mit am Telefon das ich mir nicht die AGB´s nicht angehört habe und dies dort erklärt sei. Oder ist dieser AGB auch Schwachsinn?


----------



## Goblin (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> Aber er erzählte mit am Telefon das ich mir nicht die AGB´s nicht angehört habe und dies dort erklärt sei


 
Unfug. Im Supermarkt muss ich auch nicht in den AGB rumblättern um die Preise der Waren zu erfahren. Auf den Preis muss deutlich hingewiesen werden. Ein Hinweis den AGB reicht nicht


----------



## Don Juan88 (10 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Goblin schrieb:


> Unfug. Im Supermarkt muss ich auch nicht in den AGB rumblättern um die Preise der Waren zu erfahren. Auf den Preis muss deutlich hingewiesen werden. Ein Hinweis den AGB reicht nicht





Na wenn das so ist dann glaube ich euch Freunde. Ich habe mir schon sorgen gemacht das ich das bezahlen müsste. Wenn halt Post kommt ignoiere ich es halt.


----------



## Anzug (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hey Leute
ich habe heute die Rechnungen bekommen.
das steht:

Gebürenplichtige Servicleostung

1. Bestellung von Telefon Chat  Pauschale für 30 tage
    Ihr Anruf vom: 06.11.2010 18:39
    Von ihrem Telefonanschluss:...............(Also meine Nummer)
    Bestellung an Telefonnummer: 069478616910 (ich weiß das ist eine andere   Nummer als ich dachte)
    Chat Pauschale Gültig vom 06.11.2010, 18:39 Uhr bis 06.12.2010,18:39 Uhr
    und dann steht weiter unten:

Zahlungsfrist 22.11.2010 Gesamt zu zahlen:72,00€

und dann ist da noch eine Überweisung/Zahlschein

und das ganze gleich zwei mal.

Der Name von diesen Firma ist Vision Bill Direct Billing Systems
und die Internet Seite ist Vision Communication

ich Weiß nicht sieht für mich sehr echt aus.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:29:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:23:41 ----------

jetzt fällt  mir das auch ein ich habe die Nummer
von  telefonsexpaare.sex-am-telefon.net 

(erste reihe ganz recht)

jetzt zweifel ich schon wieder ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht.
bevor die Rechnung kam war ich mir sicher ich bezahle nicht aber jetzt.......?


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> jetzt zweifel ich schon wieder ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht


 
Wenn Du das Luxusleben der Abzocker finanzieren willst,nur zu



> und das ganze gleich zwei mal.



Na und ! Lelbst wenn sies 100 mal schicken wird kein Vertrag draus


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> jetzt zweifel ich schon wieder ob ich das bezahlen soll oder nicht.
> bevor die Rechnung kam war ich mir sicher ich bezahle nicht aber jetzt.......?


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:* Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.*
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


----------



## Anzug (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

ich habe in Internet gelesen das wenn man ein Beschwerde Brief an den Bank von denen schreibt bringt es sehr viel.
Stimmt das?
was mein ihr?

lg 
Anzug


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Anzug schrieb:


> Stimmt das?


Auf jeden Fall versuchen: Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> 
> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> ...


----------



## passer (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Im übrigen wer seine Adresse nicht herausgibt,wird u.U. mit folgender Nummer täglich mehrmals belästigt, wenn man rangeht ist am anderen Ende der Leitung Schweigen.

+491604912590
Herr Dan sind sie das ? :scherzkeks:

Zum Glück gibt es Router wo diese Nummern gesperrt werden können.


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Geht auch anderen so. Hat wohl was mit Produkttesten zu tun ?!
Wem gehört 01604912590 aus T-Mobile | Score Telefonnummer: 8 - 00491604912590 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich

Das is ja ein ganz schlauer. Nur zwei Sätze aber viel Blödsinn



> Auchtung achtung die nummer ist ein feck die nummer auf KEINEN fall zurück rufen wenn ja Dan bestetigt ihr die gescheftsbedinung der firma und dann können sie so oft anrufen wie sie wollen ohne das ihr was machen könnt... Wenn ihr noch nicht da angerufen habt den gleich bei der bundesnetzzentralle beschweren


----------



## Don Juan88 (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hi Freunde. Habe heute Post bekommen von den Abzockern. Ich schreibe das jetzt mal auf und möchte eure Meinungen dazu hören bitte. Ob ich wirklich nicht bezahlen soll. Eine Überweisung/Zahlschein ist auch mit dabei.
Wie gesagt er meinte am Telefon mit würde ne Rechnung von 40 € kommen aber nein 68,40 € tzzz....ich denke ich werde es so wieso nicht bezahlen. Was meint ihr?



> Talkin WORLD
> TALKIN WORLD GMBH, POSTFACH 41 16, 06878 Lutherstadt Wittenberg
> 
> Don Juan88                                              Kunden-Nr. mein Handy NR.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> ich denke ich werde es so wieso nicht bezahlen. Was meint ihr?


 
Genau das Gleiche

Hast ne PN



> Ihre Abrechnung haben wir anhand Ihres Anrufes am 05.11.2010 um 19:44 Uhr auf der Rufnummer 0xxxxxxxxxx erstellt. Diesen Anruf können Sie auch auf dem  Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft nachvollziehen. Diesen können Sie gegenbenfalls bei Ihrer Telefongesellschaft anfordern



Es geht doch nicht darum ob angerufen wurde oder nicht,das wird in den meisten Fällen nichmal bestritten,sondern darum ob ein Vertrag abgeschlossen würde oder nicht. Und ob man über die Tatsächlichen Kosten informiert wurde

Auch mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...g-ueber-ortsnetznummern-rechtsgrundlagen.html


----------



## Don Juan88 (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Goblin schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche
> 
> Hast ne PN
> 
> ...




Das ist nicht meine Nummer das die Nummer die ich angerufen hatte.


----------



## passer (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Macht echt Spaß diese Nummern anzurufen und 
die Anrufer die die Adresse erfragen wollen richtig zu ver...:sun:


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Don Juan88 schrieb:


> ... und möchte eure Meinungen dazu hören bitte. ...



wie oft noch ?
Ich bin jetzt echt zu faul nachzuzählen wie oft unsere Meinung hier schon gepostet wurde.
Meinst Du wir ändern unsere Meinung mit jedem Posting oder jeder Mahnpupsrechnung nur weil da drei Worte in einer anderen Reihenfolge stehen?


----------



## SchwarzEiche (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Auch ich wurde nun erwischt und würde gerne wiisen, wie ich weiter verfahren soll.
Ich gebe zu, dass ich dort angerufen habe, aber es wurde nie mitgeteilt, was das kosten soll und somit wurde meinerseits kein Vertrag bestätigt.
Ich selbst habe nur eine PrepaidNummer, deswegen fragen die mich täglich nach meiner Adresse, mit den interessantesten Begründungen.
Nun meinten sie, sie hätten meine Daten und würden eine behördliche Adressermittlung anleiern, naja was denn nun, haben sie meine Daten nun oder nicht ^^
Was kann ich da tun, bzw. kann da wirlklich Ärger auf mich zukommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



SchwarzEiche schrieb:


> Was kann ich da tun,


den Thread von Anfang an lesen 


SchwarzEiche schrieb:


> bzw. kann da wirlklich Ärger auf mich zukommen?


So was in der Art ( auch als Telefonterror)  >> Stories zum Schmunzeln

aber nichts was ernst genommen werden müßte


----------



## SchwarzEiche (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ja ich habe nun doch mal alles von Anfang an gelesen, gut ich bin beruhigt, ist ja alles super


----------



## Don Juan88 (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo, also ich habe mir das ja auch alles schon durch gelesen. Bin ja eigentlich ganz ruhig wegen der sache. Aber doch macht es mich irgendwie nervös. Ich habe noch seit dem dutzende Briefe von denen bekommen. Alles von den Inkasso halt. Und jetzt drohen die mir das die Spezial Inkasso einschalten werden. Die Kosten belaufen sich zur zeit auf 190 € wenn ich das auch nicht bezahle. Werden die Gerichtlich vor gehen und das könnte mich mit Anwalts Kosten so um die 500 € Kostten stand auf dem Brief. Habe echt keine Angst aber die machen mich nervös und zu dem auch noch wütend.


----------



## Goblin (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



> Und jetzt drohen die mir das die Spezial Inkasso einschalten werden


Wenn das auch nicht fruchet kommt das Superduperoberspezial Inkassso zusammen mit dem Superduperoberspezialinkassokasper,dem SEK,dem Swatteam und den Man in Black vom FBI 


> Werden die Gerichtlich vor gehen und das könnte mich mit Anwalts Kosten so um die 500 € Kostten stand auf dem Brief


Abzocker haben sie schlechte Angewonheit nicht zu klagen. Kein seriöses Unternehmen würde so ein Affentheater veranstalten


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



Don Juan88 schrieb:


> Und jetzt drohen die mir das die Spezial Inkasso einschalten werden.


Das sind mafiöse Angstszenarien. Nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

Selbst, wenn sie ein Inkassobüro schicken: na und? Daran ist überhaupt nichts schlimmes.

Inkassobüros genießen in Deutschland so einen geheimnisumwitterten Nimbus mächtiger, gefährlicher Geldeintreiber.
Alles Quatsch. Die haben überhaupt keine Sonderrechte. Außer drohen, mahnen und pupsen dürfen sie gar nichts.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung (und davon ist hier auszugehen) gibt es keinen Grund, Angst vor Mahnungen und Inkassobüros haben zu müssen. Es gibt auch keinen Grund, außergerichtlich sich an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater sowieso von selbst ein. Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.
Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## hui Wäller (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

@Don Juan88

Spezialinkasso: har, har, har.

Ich wette der Papst schickt Seinen Chefexorzist vorbei und dann wirds richtig böse.

Fegefeuer und ewige Verdammnis.

Gruss


----------



## mygame (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*

hallo liebe community,
bin neu hier.
habe auch erfahrung mit der 
Vision Communication Gmbh gemacht und gleich einen widerruf an sie geschickt, nun kam da zurück, könnt ihr dazu was sagen, wer hat ähnliches bekommen und was habt ihr dann gemacht?


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX

nachweislich wurde von dem Telefonanschluss 01XXXXXXXXXX der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Service bestellt.

Wenn Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) Ihrer Telefongesellschaft zu der o.g. Telefonnummer prüfen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der genannte Anruf von diesem Telefonanschluss durchgeführt wurde.
Jedem Anrufer werden die Bedingungen beim ersten Anruf ohne Berechnung mitgeteilt, auf Wunsch kann der Anrufer unsere AGBs abhören und sich genauestens informieren. Das Abhören der Preisinformation und Nutzungsbedingungen ist ebenfalls möglich und wird selbstverständlich nicht berechnet.

Bereits in der Werbung wird der Anrufer darauf hingewiesen, dass er ein Minutenkontingent von 1.800 Min. bestellt, welches innerhalb eines Zeitraumes von 30 Tagen ganz oder in Teilen abrufbar ist. Hieraus errechnet sich ein Preis pro Minute von 0,04 € bzw. pro Monat von 72,00 €.

Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen, da wir mit Ihrem Einverständnis unsere Dienstleistung erbracht haben.

Um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir um sofortige Bezahlung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



mygame schrieb:


> hallo liebe community,
> bin neu hier.
> habe auch erfahrung mit der
> Vision Communication Gmbh gemacht .....könnt ihr dazu was sagen, wer hat ähnliches bekommen



Gehört hierzu >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html
( ca 1600 Postings ... )


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: 040-Telefonsex Abzocke*



mygame schrieb:


> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen, da wir mit Ihrem Einverständnis unsere Dienstleistung erbracht haben.


Das ist übrigens Unsinn, hindert die aber nicht daran, sich einen Wolf zu mahnen.


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
habe aus neugier mal eine 040 oder 096 oder sowas angerufen....3ct pro minute, es war eine Erotikhotline, wollte es nun mal testen...mir wurde nichts gesgat mit einem ABO etc oder ich habe irgendwas nicht mitbekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seit Tagen rufen mich andauernd "Unbekannte Nummern" an, meist 3 mal am Tag, fast gleiche Uhrzeit, heute bin ich ran gegangen und dann ging dort ein Herr dran, leider habe ich die Firma nicht verstanden...Sie meinten, ich müsste meine Adresse sagen, da die angerufene Nummern per Post zukommen damit ich sie bezahle, ich habe ihn dann gesagt, dass es von meiner Prepaid Karte abgezogen wurde und es bezahlt habe, da meinte er nein...Dann drohte er mit dem Einwohnemeldeamt, dass er dort meine Adresse rauskriegen würde und es dann deutlich teurer wird als jetzt und das ich einen Schufa Eintrag erhalten würde und er erzählte irgendwas von einer Inkassounternehmen was genau er damit gemeint hat, fragt mich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 

Was muss ich jetzt beachten? 

Können die meine Nummer von meiner Prepaid Karte meine Anschrift erfahren? 

Gibt das Einwohnemeldeamt meine Adresse raus? ( Schon eigenartig, Einwohnemeldeamt haben meine Handynummer gar nicht oder? D.h können es gar nicht wahrmachen oder ? ) 

Bekomme ich überhaupt Post oder bekomm ich schwierigkeiten jetzt? 


-> Natürlich habe ich meine Anschrift NICHT preis gegeben, bin ja nicht blöd, und was soll ich tun, wenn die nochmal anrufen? Ran gehen tuhe ich dennoch, da Freunde etc auch manchmal Privat anrufen... 

Falls ich noch irgendwas habe, schreibe ich es noch zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort... 

MFG 

Andi ( 21 )


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2012)

> Dann drohte er mit dem Einwohnemeldeamt, dass er dort meine Adresse rauskriegen würde und es dann deutlich teurer wird als jetzt und das ich einen Schufa Eintrag erhalten würde und er erzählte irgendwas von einer Inkassounternehmen was genau er damit gemeint hat, fragt mich nicht


 
Alles dummes Zeug !



> Natürlich habe ich meine Anschrift NICHT preis gegeben


 
Richtig gemacht !!

Selbst wenn sie die Adresse haben,was is so schlimm daran ? Für Mahnmüll gibt Mülltonnen



> Einwohnemeldeamt, dass er dort meine Adresse rauskriegen


 
Seit wann werden Telefonnummern beim Einwohnermeldeamt gespeichert


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

andi111 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe aus neugier mal eine 040 oder 096 oder sowas angerufen....3ct pro minute, es war eine Erotikhotline, wollte es nun mal testen...mir wurde nichts gesgat mit einem ABO etc oder ich habe irgendwas nicht mitbekommen


wo wurde das beworben?


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Im internet ...also kann er mir nichts? Rrfaehrt er niemals meine adresse? Was ist wenn die wieder anrufen?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Was soll sein?
Entweder legst Du geich auf oder spielst ihm das hier vor ...
>>> 



Irgendwelche Werbefuzzis die bei mir anrufen kommen regelmäßig in diesen Genuß...
Länger als 2 min. hat noch keiner durchgehalten


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Hahahaaaa...Jaaa was mit meiner Adresse? Bekommen die nicht oder? Also die moeglichkeiten haben die doch nicht oder? Mach mir einwenig sorgen das die doch meine Adresse rausfinden irgendwie...


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Also Du kannst den ja beim nächsten Mal fragen welchen Typ von Kristallkugel er verwendet ...
... ob das schon die mit der Adressfinder-App ist ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

Kannst Du mir per PN die Nummer nennen? Oder die Seite? Mich würe interessieren, wer an der Ortsnetzfront überhaupt noch tätig ist...


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Ich hab keine ahnung sorry...aufjedenfall mit den vorwahlen 3ct pro minute...also kriegeb die meinw addy nicht?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

andi111 schrieb:


> ...also kriegeb die meinw addy nicht?


 
Doch - mit der Kristallkugel mit Adressfinder-App...


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Gibst doch gar nicht oder?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Na aber sicher ...
>>> Guggst Du da <<<
Nur die Adressfinder-App mußt Du selber suchen


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Und wie soll das ablaufen? Hab nirgendswo meine adresse angegeben...und ausserdem ist sowas datenschutz


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Bloedmann haha jaaaa hast mich gut reingelegt hehe....ne im ernst mal -_-


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2012)

andi111 schrieb:


> Und wie soll das ablaufen? Hab nirgendswo meine adresse angegeben...und ausserdem ist sowas datenschutz


Datenschnurtz ist Wurscht, gibt es eigentlich gar nicht! Wie das abläuft ist einfach erklärt: du rufst mit einer nicht in Telefonverzeichnissen gelisteten Nummer an und der Empfänger kann sie nicht zuordnen. Also ruft er dich an, um zu fragen, wohin er die Rechnung schicken soll. Sagt man an dieser Stelle etwas falsches oder nix, ruft er noch einige Mal an. Irgendwann ist es ihm auch zu bunt und die Sache wird ausgebucht. Wird man aber durch die Androhungen weich geklopft und benennt die Adresse, dann kommt irgendwelche Briefpost, die man getrost aber auch in die blaue Tonne klopfen kann.


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Also muss ich keine Angst haben?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2012)

Mensch Andi, laß Dirs nochmal von Mami vorlesen ...
Das haben wir Dir jetzt ungefähr wenn nicht öfter erklärt.
Wenn Du es uns nicht glaubst geh zum Anwalt und laß Dirs nochmal haarklein erklären


----------



## andi111 (17 Januar 2012)

Ist ja okay...Danke allen


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2012)

Ists vielleicht SO abgelaufen??? 
Waren es etwa DIE DA?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

Das würde mich eben auch interessieren... Bewerben denn die Fuldaer im Internet? Mit den entsprechenden Schlüsselbegriffen finde ich Telefonsexangebote, aber da die Ehefrau hier noch rumlungert, kann ich das nicht prüfen 
(einfach "ab 3ct" oder "ab 4ct" oder "3 ct" oder "4 ct" und einen perversen Ausdruck nach Gusto...)


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2012)

> Also muss ich keine Angst haben?


Inzwischen beobachte ich das Geschäftsmodell seit mehr als 10 Jahren, noch nie hat einer der Anbieter einen "Kunden" vor Gericht gezerrt. Mehr als bescheuerte Inkassodrohungen kamen noch nie.


----------

